# concealed carry on boat



## deerhunter (Apr 9, 2004)

can you carry on a boat if you have your ccw


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes . It must be carried on your person same as in a vehicle or locked in an approved carry box. If you have a Permit your instructor should have covered this requirement. I have been required to announce twice while on the water.


----------



## FishinFool34 (Nov 12, 2004)

OFCC Director


Joined: 04 Jul 2005
Posts: 541
Location: Sheffield Village, OH
Posted: Mon Sep 26, 2005 3:01 pm Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This was posted to the OFCC site and includes the text of an email exchange I had in May of 2004. Feel free to send it to the Columbus folks and mention Mike Westrick, who is the regional manager in the Lake Erie region. 

Quote: 

WRONG: Ohio Watercraft officers say ''No CCW'' on Boats 
Date: Wednesday, January 26 @ 16:48:57 EST 
Topic: Ohio Politics 


Thanks to the attention of an astute supporter, Ohioans For Concealed Carry has learned that the Ohio Department of Natural Resources' Division of Watercraft has been incompletely/ incorrectly informing its officers and the general public about how the state's concealed carry law, passed a year ago, affected the practice of bearing arms on watercraft. 

OFCC can also report that we have made some progress in correcting the problem, but that there is much work to be done to stop the flow of bad information and get the truth out to the general boating public. 



Following is the original notification from an OFCC supporter: 


Sent: Saturday, January 22, 2005 6:18 PM 
Submitted by: Ray K. 

This year's "Ohio Boat Operator's Guide: A Summary of Laws & Rules"(page 44) and the Watercraft Officers at the Cleveland Mid-America Boat Show, both say the new Ohio law gives no provision for firearms on boats. However, section 1547.69 (H) (Pages 12-14 of the 141 page law), seems to state otherwise. The law appears to exempt CHL-holders from the prohibition of firearms on vessels. 

What will the officer's be enforcing on the water this summer? The officer I spoke with at the boat show told me laws on boats are the same as they used to be for cars, unloaded, locked, and not accessible. This is just one more aspect of the law which is causing confusion for the public and law enforcement. 

Ray K. 


The Ohio Boat Operator's Guide: A Summary of Laws & Rules is distributed by the Ohio Department of Natural Resources' Division of Watercraft. The following text is contained on Page 44 of the latest printed edition of the Boater's Guide, which features a publication date of April 2004 (Ohio's CCW legislation was passed in January of 2004, and became law April 8th) 


Firearm Restrictions 
(ORC 1547.69) 
Except for persons legally engaged in hunting, no person shall discharge a firearm while in or on a vessel or shall transport or have a loaded firearm in a vessel in such a manner that the firearm is accessible to the operator or any passenger. 

No person shall transport or have a firearm in a vessel, unless it is unloaded and carried in a closed package, box, or case OR in plain sight with the action open or the weapon stripped. 

This section does not apply to the possession or discharge of a United States Coast Guard approved distress signaling device when the device is possessed or used for the purpose of giving a distress signal. Such signaling devices shall only be loaded immediately prior to discharging a legal signal of distress. 

No person shall operate or permit operation of a vessel in violation of this section. 


What is NOT republished in the April 2004 Boaters' Guide (either in the printed version OR on the ODNR website version) is any reference to Section (H) of ORC 1547.69, which exempts Ohio CHL-holders and hunters from the firearms restriction: 


(H) This section does not apply to officers, agents, or employees of this or any other state or of the United States, or to law enforcement officers, when authorized to carry or have loaded or accessible firearms in a vessel and acting within the scope of their duties, and this section does not apply to persons legally engaged in hunting. Divisions (C) and (D) of this section do not apply to a person who transports or possesses a handgun in a vessel and who, at the time of that transportation or possession, is carrying a valid license or temporary emergency license to carry a concealed handgun issued to the person under section 2923.125 [2923.12.5] or 2923.1213 [2923.12.13] of the Revised Code or a license to carry a concealed handgun that was issued by another state with which the attorney general has entered into a reciprocity agreement under section 109.69 of the Revised Code, unless the person knowingly is in a place on the vessel described in division (B) of section 2923.126 [2923.12.6] of the Revised Code. 


Upon learning of the misleading omission, Dan White, OFCC's Membership Coordinator and Newsletter Editor, began making some calls, and reported on his progress as follows: 


I called the Watercraft office for the Cleveland area. The supervisor had left for the day, so I was tranferred to his boss, an Officer Mike Westrick, who is the regional manager in the Lake Erie region. I explained to him the situation, and he read to me from the Boat Operator's Guide. I explained to him that the Guide didn't list the exemption for CHL-holders, and he told me that they had requested an opinion from Petro because the CHL law was in conflict with the watercraft law, 1547.69. 

I asked him to read 1547.69 and look at section H. He said he hadn't seen that section before! He said it was pretty clear from reading that section that you can carry in a vessel, and he would be sure that all watercraft officers in northern Ohio were made aware. He said he would also put in the request that the clarification be included in the next printing of the boating guide. 

In the mean-time, we need to get the word out about this. Apparently EVERY watercraft officer in Northern Ohio was echoing the guy at the Mid-Am boat show. Could be a lot of bad info out there, and not just in northern Ohio. 


OFCC's Frequently Asked Questions section has been providing the facts about this law since months before the April 2004 ODNR publication, and also deals with the INCORRECT statement told to Ray K. that "plain sight" rules for CCW in cars apply to boating: 


From: Ohio Division of Wildlife HQ (Wildinfo.Law at dnr.state.oh.us) 
Date: Tue, 11 May 2004 10:35:53 -0400 

Subject: FW: Boat laws 

A watercraft is a vessel and does not fall under the same restrictions as you would have transporting a concealed handgun in a motor vehicle. 


OFCC has not yet been successful at obtaining information as to when the ODNR will properly update its website, and when the new publication is due out. 

Concerned boaters and Ohio taxpayers may contact the ODNR's Division of Watercraft via email at [email protected].


----------



## FishinFool34 (Nov 12, 2004)

page 44 of the 2005-2006 boat operators guide states:

Except for those legally engaged in hunting or persons licensed to carry a concealed handgun, no person shall transport or have a loaded firearm in a vessel in such a manner that the firearm is accessible to the operator or any passenger.

So YES you may carry!


----------



## FishinFool34 (Nov 12, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> Yes . It must be carried on your person same as in a vehicle or locked in an approved carry box. If you have a Permit your instructor should have covered this requirement. I have been required to announce twice while on the water.


the third paragraph on page 44 of the 05-06 operators guide states:

*Except for those legally licensed to carry a concealed handgun*, no person shall transport or have a firearm in a vessel, unless it is unloaded and carried in a closed package,box,or case or in plain sight with the actionopen or the weapon stripped.

You may conceal it !


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

My question is WHY would you need a gun on the boat anyway.Unless your duck hunting. To me you are just looking for trouble.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Tom G said:


> My question is WHY would you need a gun on the boat anyway.Unless your duck hunting. To me you are just looking for trouble.


havent u heard of pirates!!


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Heres a good web site with alot of info. http://ohioccwforums.org/


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Tom G said:


> My question is WHY would you need a gun on the boat anyway.Unless your duck hunting. To me you are just looking for trouble.


There are times when those of us that night fish return to a deserted ramp and could be the intended victim of a robery or something worse. If that should begin to take place I would prefer to be armed. I'm not out looking for trouble but want to be preared for it. Does that answer yor question?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Ditto on Shortdrift's reason....Many of us actually prefer night fishing to day fishing.

Thanks for the info fishinfool.


----------



## FishinFool34 (Nov 12, 2004)

I do quite a bit of spring and fall night fishing too. often launching out of gordon park or going through lorain in areas that are less than what I would consider safe. The time on the water isn't the issue it's launching and recovering on the docks which may get a bit hairy at times. I'm not a "gun nut" but I've had some situations at the launch that could have gotten ugly quick. I prefer to be safe than sorry when it comes to my family. Speaking of launches and boats, *IT'S ALMOST TIME!!!!!*


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

If you are not looking to rob or hurt anyone, you have no reason to worry about the concealed carry guys. 

One thing people tend to always do is pass the buck. If someone gets shot trying to rob Shortdrift, they never ask "what did I do to cause this?" It's always," he shouldn't have shot him." I say, if you're looking for trouble and you find more than you can handle, it is time to rethink your process. Just my opinion. 

I prefer to call the concealed permit a "preventive hunting licence!"


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

And, no, I do not carry. (In case anybody was wondering)


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I would rather be safe then sorry. personaly i dont want to become a statistic.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

I fully back up and agree with mac fish and support Shortdrift.... at times down there @ night u just dont know.....and their has been a few altercations down there already... and i dont blame and older gentleman like Shortdrift!!!

becuse criminals do not give a flyin hoot.......the law dosen't apply to them until they become a victim... then they cry for liberail protection......" waaa waa... he shot me first , all i was tryng to do was steal and gank his stuff.... "na wha im sayin..."

shoot'em .. takem back out in 70 FOW and on go the cement shoes... add more structure to the lake.....J/k

mabey that was a little brutal .. but sadley the truth regarding the first part...


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

well you guys say incase of trouble when you get back to the dock. But the Law states the gun should be 1)unloaded 2)locked 3) Not accessible . So what good is it going to be???


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

"Pirates" Now that was funny!


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Ya but once you leave the boat then you can carry. I beleive that the same laws pertain to a vehicle that does to a boat (a real gray area)It's the messed up part of Ohio's CCW laws. To much handling of the weapon. In a vehicle you can carry but must be in plain sighton your person (kinda tuff to do). If you leave it in the vehicle or boat it must locked up.Just my interpetation.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

tom,that's not what the law says.
that's the whole purpose of the ccw permit.so you don't have to keep it under lock and key.


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

i fish the ohio river at night its late when i get back and most of the time iam the only trailer in the lot, like i said iam not taking any chances. Ive been aproached before and picked up my attention getter. Dont limit o\it to the ramp ive had idiots on the river before. i just might get a paint ball gun that way if anyone sees a multi colored boat you know they are idiots.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I really like the paintball gun idea! Wonder if I can get paintballs filled with pepper spray? Every other shot could be a stinger.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I carry in defence not to cause trouble. My wife and I fish together and I swore to protect her when I married her. It would be nice if all the areas we fish and hunt were safe,but we all know that is not true. So untill they are I will carry and if needed I will use it, Because I would rather see some one I don't know dead and not me or someone I love in their place. The law permits concealed carry except in the state or federal buildings. And believe me it is not empty,locked or in a case.


----------



## ltdan (Sep 5, 2005)

I Had A Friend That Was As Cool As Could Be. He Carried A Gun That Was BeFore The Law Of Course.someone Walked Up To Him At Night And He Seen A Flash,thought It Was A Gun And Pulled His.they Then Pulled Theres.it Was A Under Cover Police,police Got Shot He Got 5 Years In Prison.for What .protection Is Good Just Be Carful.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I carry night fishing. It is legal in the boat with a ccw permit when you apply the same laws of a motor vehicle. ccw permit holders and non permit holders have to abide by two completely different sets of laws. I think this is where most of the confussion comes into play. Another good website is www.packing.org It is country wide website. You can get info for all states. It also tells you what other states honor our Ohio ccw permit.

A bill just passed out of the Ohio House and moved on to the Ohio Senate that will fix some of the current problems with the ccw laws. This link will give you info on it. http://www.buckeyefirearms.org/article3013.html


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

I like that paint ball gun idea. They really hurt when you get hit by one and at close range it really would put a hurt on you.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Carry it in the open!


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I was at the BASS PRO sale last night i talked to the ohio watercraft and coast guard and they said it was legal as long as you apply all rules for carring in a car. Also if you are approached you must tell the officer right away you are packing.


----------



## Erie Addict (Apr 12, 2004)

How about a flare gun with 3 or 4 cartridges at the ready. Came into the ramp about 4 years ago in Buffalo harbor late at night. There were a couple of guys fishing off the docks where the ramp was. They started making comments about how we were screwing up thier fishing. The guy i was with grabbed the flare gun out of his glove box on his boat. Luckily nothing came of it, but i never thought of the flare gun as a weapon until after that night. It would sure wreck havoc on someone though. I always have mine at the ready if i am alone late at night.


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

> it was legal as long as you apply all rules for carring in a car.


I don't believe you have to have it exposed, like the law requires in an auto.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Per the Summit County Sheriff it does have to be in plain sight just like in a car when you are in the boat.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i thi could lite someone up :flare gun,sure i also like the paintball gun. we could repaint some sailboats when they get too close to the pack.


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

Can I carry concealed while in a watercraft, or do motor vehicle open carry laws apply?
From: Ohio Division of Wildlife HQ (Wildinfo.Law at dnr.state.oh.us)
Date: Tue, 11 May 2004 10:35:53 -0400

Subject: FW: Boat laws

A watercraft is a vessel and does not fall under the same restrictions as you would have transporting a concealed handgun in a motor vehicle.

http://www.ohioccw.org/modules.php?...egories=Ohio+CCW:+May+I+carry+concealed+while...

http://ohioccwforums.org/viewtopic.php?p=8245&highlight=#8245


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

All I know is when I took the class a lawyer was there and said plain sight in boat. When I picked up my license Deputy Munday of the ccw division at the Summit County Sheriff told me to be sure and apply the rules of a motor vehicle in the boat. I was told the definition of a "motor vehicle" was explained somewhere by the lawyer and it included boats. In the ccw laws it states motor vehicle, not car, boat, etc... I will try and find where they have the definition of motor vehicle today.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Thats the problem with Ohio's CCW to many gray areas. Not all law enforcement knows the rules.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

You're not supposed to have a flaregun in your boat on inland lakes, only on the great lakes are you required to have one. Maybe you are on the Ohio River also, but I'm not sure. I have one in my boat all the time but no officer has ever asked to see my flares yet ! It is a concealed weapon while it's in the box.


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats when you have to be an educated license holder. Or you could print all these documents posted here get them notorized and carry a brief case when you carry while on the water. Just kidding !!....Or choose open carry.
I posted some time ago that the ODNR was correcting the misinformation that their officers were either given or just interperted the law, and applied it to vehicles and vessels as being the same.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I found this today. In the ccw laws the term used is "motor vehicle". In the Ohio Revised Code the term "motor vehicle" is defined as:

""(B) "Motor vehicle" means any vehicle, including mobile homes and recreational vehicles, that is propelled or drawn by power other than muscular power or power collected from overhead electric trolley wires.""
http://onlinedocs.andersonpublishing.com/oh/lpExt.dll?f=templates&fn=main-h.htm&cp=PORC 
for more info.


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

And your point is?


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

My point is ccw law states motor vehicle = plain sight on your person or locked in a box. Must be in plain sight in a boat per the definition of motor vehicle in the Ohio Revised Code. The law will be changing before to long anyway. They are in the middle of reforming it right now.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

ncraft is right. I spoke to the park ranger at Portage Lakes launch Saturday.

He said carry it in your boat like you carry it in your car. I'll just leave it unloaded till I come back into the dock.


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

Who is this memo from?.....and what does it state?

From: Ohio Division of Wildlife HQ (Wildinfo.Law at dnr.state.oh.us)
Date: Tue, 11 May 2004 10:35:53 -0400

Subject: FW: Boat laws

A watercraft is a vessel and does not fall under the same restrictions as you would have transporting a concealed handgun in a motor vehicle.


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

> misinformation that their officers were either given or just interperted the law, and applied it to vehicles and vessels as being the same.





> I spoke to the park ranger at Portage Lakes launch Saturday.He said carry it in your boat like you carry it in your car



Is there some correlation between these posts? I'm just going on whats in black-n-white fellas. Ohio law and Wildinfo.Law at dnr.state.oh.us.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Conflicting stories. One officer says something Petros office says another.

Maybe Shortdrift can tell us what happened the two times he was "pulled over" when he was carrying on the lake.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Shortdrift - what did you experience, by which Div., and where? I realize that your experience is no guarantee of what someone else may experience.


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's another good source of info....

http://www.buckeyefirearms.org/article3019.nl.html

HB347 fixes the most severe problems that have become apparent during the past year and a half as over 60,000 people received their concealed handgun licenses (CHLs) and began carrying under Ohios law. The most common complaint amongst license holders has been the "plain sight" requirement in a motor vehicle. HB347 eliminates that ill-conceived requirement.

Representative Aslanides bill goes much further than solving the two biggest problems Ohio gun owners face. It allows people to opt out of having their name and CHL status printed in newspapers and posted on the Internet.


----------



## FishinFool34 (Nov 12, 2004)

If you question this, Call AG Jim Petro or got to the AG website and ask for an opinion. these laws are the interpretation of Mr petro:


And regarding the question of a vessel being a motorvehicle, if it were a motor vehicle it would be required Head lights, taillights, turn signals, windshield wipers, license plate lights........ See where i'm going with this???
good luck on the discussion gentlemen, the laws seem fairly clear to me. 


Firearm Restrictions/Concealed Carry 
(ORC 1547.69 & 2923.12) 
Except for persons legally engaged in hunting, no person shall discharge a firearm while in or on a vessel.

*Except for persons legally engaged in hunting OR persons legally licensed to carry a concealed handgun in Ohio*, no person shall transport or have a loaded firearm in a vessel in such a manner that the firearm is accessible to the operator or any passenger.

*Except for persons legally licensed to carry a concealed handgun in Ohio,* no person shall transport or have a firearm in a vessel, unless it is unloaded and carried in a closed package, box, or case OR in plain sight with the action open or the weapon stripped.

This section does not apply to the possession or discharge of a U.S. Coast Guard approved distress signaling device when the device is possessed or used for the purpose of giving a distress signal. Such signaling devices shall only be loaded immediately prior to discharging a legal signal of distress.

No person shall operate or permit operation of a vessel in violation of this section.

SPLASH FACT
It is illegal to carry a concealed weapon while you are hunting. 
Some Ohio municipalities have their own Concealed Carry Law (CCL) restrictions which may supercede Ohio law. 
Surrounding states that do not honor Ohio's CCL include Pennsylvania and West Virginia. 
Handguns are restricted in Canada. Know the law before you leave U.S. waters. [www.cfc-ccaf.gc.ca] 
*Interpretation of Ohio's CCL for handguns (ORC 2923.12) is adminstered by the Ohio Attorney General's Office*. [www.ag.state.oh.us]


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I taked with two different State Watercraft Officers at the outdoor show at the IX Center this past weekend and they said to carry in plain sight in the boat.

Park officers, Sheriff, and Watercraft officers all have told me to carry in plain sight in the boat. They have all told me since the law is a little gray they are a little lenient as long as you inform them you have the weapon.


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

> Park officers, Sheriff, and Watercraft officers all have told me to carry in plain sight in the boat. They have all told me since the law is a little gray


I give up, if you have your CHL.......tear it up and notify the county you are no longer licensed.....we do not need people with your mentality of CC. There are people donating countless hours, and thousands of dollars spent on lawyers working to bring the original bill up to the standards it should be.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

In the first case I was returning to the launch site at Edgewater around 2AM and the Coast Guard was checking for intoxication, drugs and doing general inspections of the boat equipment. I had the pistol locked in the boat glove compartment, declared it as well as it's location. There was no further action taken by the CG regarding the pistol and we proceeded with the inspection of the boat.

In the second case, I was checked by an armed wildlife officer for my license as well as having my cooler checked. I had declared to the officer(s) as they came abreast of me as I had done with the CG as previously described.
Again, there was no further action taken regarding the firearm.

This winter, again at Edgewater, a group of us were preparing to hit the wall for some smelt. I was wearing the weapon under my coveralls. A wildlife officer approach and asked if we were going for smelt and had heard any reports. I immediately declared and that was all the officer needed to know.

I carried and treated the location of the firearm in and on my boat as was covered in my class as well as the instruction book regarding motorized vehicles. Didn't have any problems or was subjected to search in all cases.


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks Shortdrift. Your experiences are worth their weight in gold. I have had my CC for about a year now, and have never crossed paths with any law enforcement officer, so I have not had to declare.


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

Not to beat a worn out issue, But I got this update from O.O.I.D.A. Which is a trucking organization. I will also include the link at the end.

*Vehicle-firearm bill advances in Ohi*o 

Despite the threat of a veto from Gov. Bob Taft, the Ohio House overwhelmingly approved a bill this month that would alter the state's gun-carrying law. 

It's too early to say we'll veto it, but I'm very opposed to the changes that are in the House legislation, Taft told The Plain Dealer of Cleveland. 

Ohio law now requires firearms to be in plain sight when inside a vehicle, whether they are holstered or in a closed case  unless they are locked in a glove box. 

Rep. Jim Aslanides, R-Coshocton, said the rule is too difficult to follow. He told The Plain Dealer some people might carry a holster on parts of their body where an officer might not be able to see it, putting them in violation of the law. 

To help prevent licensed gun owners from violating the law, the bill would allow them to carry their firearms hidden inside a vehicle while driving. 

Aslanides said the provision in his bill would bring Ohio in line with nearly every other state with a concealed carry gun law. 

The measure also would supersede local gun ordinances and make the concealed carry law uniform throughout the state. 

Anyone found to be in illegal possession of a loaded handgun in a vehicle would face between six and 18 months in jail and/or a $5,000 fine. Existing state law limits jail time to between six and 12 months with fines of $2,500. In addition, the penalty for failure to tell law enforcement during a traffic stop that a gun is in the vehicle could result in 60 days in jail and/or a $500 fine. State law now limits offenders to 30 days behind bars and/or a $250 fine. 

HB347 has been sent to the Senate for further consideration. 

Threat of losing federal funding dooms asphalt-paving

http://www.landlinemag.com/todays_news/Daily/2006/Mar06/032306.htm#3


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Not that this will clear anything up but its a read http://ohioccwforums.org/viewtopic.php?t=709


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

What else needs clarification? What did your instructor advise? I have had three experiences as previously noted and all went well. The manual issued in class is very straightforward and I have it available when I carry on the boat just to make sure should I declare to an unimformed officer. I didn't procure a CC permit to worry about what information an officer is going to be aware of. Declaration is the first thing you should do when approached by an officer and not ask if the business to be conducted is official or not.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I guess thats the big problem ,uninformed officers and interpetation of the laws.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

well this may sound like a bumper sticker but " better to judged by 12 than carried by 6"


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Right On!!!!!!


----------



## ocdfishguy (Dec 7, 2004)

Shortdrift has it right... Let the officer know you have a permit and where it is. This should go with out saying but... don't try to show it to the officer it makes them nervous, happens all of the time. I have not looked at the ccw laws reguarding boat's but I would think that you cant go wrong with having it locked up.


----------



## diesel (Mar 27, 2006)

I Took My Buddies Dad Out On My Boat Last Year And He Has His Chl And All The Guys Did Was Poke Fun Of Him. "there Ain't No Pirates On Lake Erie, So Why The Big Gun?? Aarrghhh Me Boardin Ye Ship!"


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

not a handgun owner but curious as to what would happen if you got checked out on the canadian line
________
MOTORCYCLE TIRES


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

There is a time and place for concealed carry. The Erie lakefront after dark is a place to be considered. I'm sure there a several fishing area's inland where CC could also be appropriate. As I recall, there was a post last year where a member(s) were robbed at knifepoint during the night. 

Concealed Carry should be treated as it is named and the weapon carried concealed unless you are in a vehicle as previously described in this thread. There is no advantage in carrying exposed. 

Once aboard the boat I prefer to have the piece locked in the console storage box. In a wheeled conveyence I wear the piece exposed as required by law other than when I am in a designated no carry area at which time it is again locked away.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Would someone chime in reguarding unregistered weapon no cc permit.
Yet locked up in a box, also ammo locked and separated on a boat. 

Similar to travelling to a hunting site or firing range with shotgun, cross-bow or hand gun.

...


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

> Except for persons legally engaged in hunting OR persons legally licensed to carry a concealed handgun in Ohio, no person shall transport or have a loaded firearm in a vessel in such a manner that the firearm is accessible to the operator or any passenger.





> Except for persons legally licensed to carry a concealed handgun in Ohio, no person shall transport or have a firearm in a vessel, unless it is unloaded and carried in a closed package, box, or case OR in plain sight with the action open or the weapon stripped.


This looks all legal and it is....but if the situation arises and you use it while unlicensed you better have a lawyer that can pull a 6 lb smallie out of your...ok I won't go there....a hat !!


----------



## Scaupstopper (May 26, 2005)

According to the Portage County Sheriff, who issued my concealment license to me, I must have the weapon exposed or locked up, just like in the car. Is he wrong? Maybe. Sounds like there is question, but as long as the guy with the handcuffs says so, I will do it. I dont know that I can trust info put out there by others that have intrest in the law stating otherwise (Other CCW holders).


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Read my posts


----------

